
Show HN: Ghostly Horizon Beta on Steam. I need feedback Keys arrive Dec. 15th - GhostlyHorizon
http://godankey.com/panel/external/QUdaUU5RYzBCMjFSWXc9PQ
======
GhostlyHorizon
Beta Sign-Up:
[http://godankey.com/panel/external/QUdaUU5RYzBCMjFSWXc9PQ](http://godankey.com/panel/external/QUdaUU5RYzBCMjFSWXc9PQ)

Steam keys are delivered next Friday, December 15th.

Ghostly Horizon is a 3rd-person spell-caster on spherical worlds in a cute
low-poly stylized setting with unforgiving battles. The game features
Singleplayer, Co-op and Competitive Multiplayer.

Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhVigZdyPkQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhVigZdyPkQ)

The game modes available during the beta will be:

Conquest – Team-based multiplayer

Battle Royale – Free for all multiplayer

Invasion – Co-op and Singleplayer

Survival – Co-op and Singleplayer

Official Discord Server: VwG4KYS

Steam Page:
[http://store.steampowered.com/app/700590/Ghostly_Horizon/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/700590/Ghostly_Horizon/)

I hope some of you give it a go! If you do, leave me a comment here or join
the Discord. The game is developed by me alone and I do appreciate all the
feedback I can get to make this game the best it can be!

// Ghostly Horizon Developer

